# Google- Coeliac disease widespread misdiagnosis - WebMD.Boots.com



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

TopNews United Kingdom (blog)<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Coeliac disease widespread misdiagnosis**WebMD.Boots.com**...* 60% of them had previously been incorrectly diagnosed with *irritable bowel syndrome* (*IBS*) instead of being tested and diagnosed with coeliac disease. *...*Widespread misdiagnosis of coeliac disease<nobr>Pulse</nobr>Coeliacs 'waiting 11 years for diagnosis'<nobr>IrishExaminer.com</nobr>Gluten intolerance diagnosis takes over<nobr>Sydney Morning Herald</nobr><nobr>Visit Bulgaria</nobr> -<nobr>Nursing Times</nobr><nobr>*all 21 news articles »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

